# Turbo? Comments PLEASE good or bad



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Turbo? Comments PLEASE good or bad 


ahh...ok i have a 200sx se 98, automatic. I was almost ready to trade in the car and get something manuel and faster. 


But I was thinking if i put turbo in a automatic 200sx would it be worth my time at all? if so what would you estimate my 1/4 mile time would be and my time going form 0-60?

as you can already tell i'm new at this ...i'm reading alot and learning alot about cars but i dont want to make a hasty move when i could have saved money and got teh same results

P.S. I posted this on the other section of the boards...dunno if it's illegal or not


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

don't turbo automatic, more expensive, less potential... you don't have to trade it in however, get to know the car in other departments like handling and etc, then you will know if you want to buy something else or just a manual version of 200sx


----------



## AZ WHITE SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

I wouldn't go turbo on an automatic. Do a SR20DE swap and to a manual transmission first. It might be less of a headache to find an se-r though. I would buy a 97. They have the LSD and not as much emissions equipment on them. Then once you have an SR20DE start thinking about turbo. I think you will be much happier in the long run.


----------



## tixbomber (Apr 8, 2003)

does anyone know what is needed to convert a non lsd model b14 chassis so that it will except a lsd... i know you would need "something" from the 96-97 se-r or whatever years it was that they made them with lsd... i wanna put a quaife lsd on my sentra... my pahntom grip can no longer handle the horsepower put out by my sr20det... poor thing has got peg leg something fierce


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

all u need is the lsd trans, and axels. i converted non lsd to lsd and thats all i needed!


----------



## tixbomber (Apr 8, 2003)

The axles from the LSD equppied models, or just SR20DE axles?


----------

